# Hobo With A Shotgun



## JamesM (Apr 14, 2011)

Holy.

Fuck.

Just watched it.

Fucking. Watch it. 

This movie changed my life. 

Oh my fucking god.

Fuck.


----------



## MFB (Apr 14, 2011)

With a review like that? HOW CAN I NOT?!


----------



## JamesM (Apr 14, 2011)

It is the stupidest, most profoundly entertaining movie I've seen in such a long time.


----------



## ivancic1al (Apr 14, 2011)

Trailers look hilarious.

Might have to watch it soon.


----------



## Overtone (Apr 14, 2011)

Are you a critic or something... I thought it's not out till next month?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 14, 2011)

Tis true...every word.


----------



## Soopahmahn (Apr 14, 2011)

Anybody else misread the thread title as "Hebo With a Shotgun"?


----------



## JamesM (Apr 14, 2011)

Not sure what the fuck a hebo is.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 14, 2011)

Racing exhaust, apparently.


----------



## Elysian (Apr 14, 2011)

Hebo=cataclysm child


----------



## MFB (Apr 15, 2011)

Elysian said:


> Hebo=cataclysm child



GAH! Beaten to it


----------



## Pauly (May 2, 2011)

I wanted to like this after seeing the trailer, but it looked and felt like a movie made by a film student who was trying really hard to emulate the splatter comedy movies he adored, making it as outrageous and OTT as possible, but in doing so forgetting about everything else that makes even a movie work. I thought Machete was okay bar the final 1/3 when it got a bit rushed and stupid, this was just rushed and stupid the whole way through, didn't feel like I'd got anything out of it when it finished.


----------



## josh pelican (May 5, 2011)

Welcome to Dartmouth, motherfuckers.

This movie depicts what it's like to live here. I went to school with some of the masterminds behind this film.


----------



## Kavnar (May 10, 2011)

Badass film!


----------



## burnsfs (May 16, 2011)

reminds me of good ole fashion gory japanese film without soooo much scifi!


----------



## leandroab (May 16, 2011)

The Armada said:


> It is the stupidest, most profoundly entertaining movie I've seen in such a long time.


 
Like bitchslap?


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 16, 2011)

I hated bitchslap 
The water-scene and the lesbian action were cool, but the rest sucked imho 
The black-haired chick was smoking hot though


----------



## Rampage (May 23, 2011)

I caught this a few weeks ago. I thought it was a pretty good movie, but I kind of had it up on a pedestal because I had been waiting so long to see it, so it didn't quite live up to my expectations.

If you liked this movie, I would also recommend seeing Super. While I am not a fan of any of the actors in it, well, aside from Kevin Bacon, I was surprised by it. Probably some of the best one-liners I've heard in a movie in a year or two.


----------



## Pauly (May 25, 2011)

Last night I saw a film that makes Hobo look highbrow and a coherent masterpiece.

That film is 'The Taint'. Actually calling it a film is a compliment!


----------



## shredguitar7 (May 28, 2011)

" I HATE HOBO'S !!!!! " best scene ever...


----------



## spattergrind (Jul 25, 2011)

Just watched it.
Its the most fucked up movie I have seen.

Its cheesy as hell too.


----------

